# Order picked up by someone else



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone had this before?

Had it a couple of times with DD. Staff at restaurant said the order was already picked up. Got paid half after contacting support.

Is there any reason why it would happen. Aside from another driver taking the wrong order?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone had this before?
> 
> Had it a couple of times with DD. Staff at restaurant said the order was already picked up. Got paid half after contacting support.
> 
> Is there any reason why it would happen. Aside from another driver taking the wrong order?


Stupid drivers grab the wrong order.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've heard of 4-5 drivers going for one order on DD.

On postmates, before uber, they would often send 2 drivers to the same order. I would mark it picked up, drive to the house, take a picture of the house and collect the delivery payout.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes there is a reason for this happening a lot .
Main reason . DD cut the rates Gas prices are up. Groceries are up. 
Drivers get paid less now then ever . People are not tipping . Drivers need to eat.
Situation Driver accepts ping . Driver never clicks arrived . Driver can scroll and see the name on the order .
Driver did not make jack shit for the hours they worked . Driver does not know they should refuse 2 and 3 dollar orders me anything under 7 refused as of two weeks ago . Driver says f it i am hungry . 
Driver tells the restaurant the name . Picks up the food . Then clicks cancel Reason pay is to low or so on.
Driver have a free meal thanks to DD. 
Now i have seen this a lot in my area .I talked to the driver that do this . They are not making enough cash to even fill there gas tanks . They take the food and no they do not feel bad about it . Why should they ? DD is taking advantage of drivers so bad .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Used to be 3 min now 2.25 or 2 if its a add on . Drivers think they will get kicked if they refuse these orders .


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

It happened to me last week. It may be a mistake or it may be on purpose. There are some places where they don't check the app to see if you have the correct order. If I wanted to I could spend all day taking food for free and never get caught.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is one other scenario that this can happen. If it is near closing time at a restaurant then you have to suspect the staff. It’s not just drivers and customers that can play the system. Sometimes if the staff is hungry near the end of the night they can have a friend place an order through the door Dash app and then when it’s ready simply grab it and hide it in their backpack. When you come in they say someone already picked it up and they have a free meal.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I doubt that one. Staffers usually get free food anyways, and are half sick of eating the same food all the time. They're usually picky about what they eat there too.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes that’s happened to me a few times. Just a glitch I guess


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Sometimes customers cancel orders and re-order again, then dd never cancels the first one on the first driver.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There is one other scenario that this can happen. If it is near closing time at a restaurant then you have to suspect the staff. It’s not just drivers and customers that can play the system. Sometimes if the staff is hungry near the end of the night they can have a friend place an order through the door Dash app and then when it’s ready simply grab it and hide it in their backpack. When you come in they say someone already picked it up and they have a free meal.


Oh, the college days.
When I used to work the grill at McD, Yes, an actual grill, burn marks and all, and we cooked in advance, how much, depending on the hour. I can't remember the call.
It was a double number. So many regular patties, so many quarter pounder patties.
And we overcooked near closing so we could take food home for us, our roommates, our gfs.
Until the owner put a stop to itl But it was great while it lasted.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Oh, the college days.
> When I used to work the grill at McD, Yes, an actual grill, burn marks and all, and we cooked in advance, how much, depending on the hour. I can't remember the call.
> It was a double number. So many regular patties, so many quarter pounder patties.
> And we overcooked near closing so we could take food home for us, our roommates, our gfs.
> Until the owner put a stop to itl But it was great while it lasted.


Yup, happens all the time without management to be aware and stop it. Many years ago I delivered for a very busy Chinese restaurant that had 4 delivery drivers at night they were so busy. A couple of the drivers would once in a while when hungry have their friends call in food orders before closing. When it came time to close the orders were still there because no one picked them up so the owner would give the food away to the drivers and kitchen help! He never figured it out!

Many places don't give free food anymore or they give small amounts. Staff at restaurants have been scamming free food from their employers forever!

One night last year I got a GH offer for a large order to a Moe's that I was across the parking lot from. It was a little before they closed so since I had 10 minutes to kill before the pick up time I sat in my car and did some emails. When I went inside the guy told me someone picked it up! I told him no way I was sitting in my car right outside the whole time and he got real nervous. Caught!!!


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Seamus said:


> There is one other scenario that this can happen. If it is near closing time at a restaurant then you have to suspect the staff. It’s not just drivers and customers that can play the system. Sometimes if the staff is hungry near the end of the night they can have a friend place an order through the door Dash app and then when it’s ready simply grab it and hide it in their backpack. When you come in they say someone already picked it up and they have a free meal.


A buddy of mine delivers at this pizza place and he calls the restaurant with a fake number with his friend, places a huge order then since he is the delivery driver, he picks up the food and calls back with the fake number and cancels and now is left with 2 boxes of pizza, wings, drinks, and more


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> A buddy of mine delivers at this pizza place and he calls the restaurant with a fake number with his friend, places a huge order then since he is the delivery driver, he picks up the food and calls back with the fake number and cancels and now is left with 2 boxes of pizza, wings, drinks, and more


Yup, goes on all the time unless an owner or (honest) manager figures it out. Those that don't believe it are naive. In my market we even had a Mickey D's MANAGER who got caught taking UE orders. A UE driver somehow caught him.

I also caught a restaurant scamming DD. I went to pick up an order from a Mexican Restaurant . On the app the order was for 1 item, a salad, when I went to pick it up it was a huge bag of food! I kept insisting it had to be wrong and was about to call DD when he gave me a $10 bill to deliver it "as is". Long story short after the customer ordered and he received it he called the customer and said to cancel everything but the salad. He saved a lot of money in DD fees, The customer saved money on the order, and it got delivered by a DD driver. Many DD drivers wouldn't have been as persistent as me to flush it out!

Bottom line is dishonest people are dishonest people. If someone really wants to they can game the system wether they are a driver, customer, or restaurant staff/owner.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes there is a reason for this happening a lot .
> Main reason . DD cut the rates Gas prices are up. Groceries are up.
> Drivers get paid less now then ever . People are not tipping . Drivers need to eat.
> Situation Driver accepts ping . Driver never clicks arrived . Driver can scroll and see the name on the order .
> ...


You are trying to justify theft on a public website.

If the driver accepts cheap gigs, they should rethink their strategy or get a different job. Drivers shouldn’t blame others for their own mistakes.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Panda Express.
1 larger plate.
2 miles 
$14.50.
Manager says already picked up.
Call GH support, put on hold, 10 minutes later, thank you for waiting.
Order has been cancelled.
$1.00 consolation pay.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone had this before?
> 
> Had it a couple of times with DD. Staff at restaurant said the order was already picked up. Got paid half after contacting support.
> 
> Is there any reason why it would happen. Aside from another driver taking the wrong order?


No, someone intentionally stole the orders, for themself to eat, then cancel the order by saying waiting too long, then the system passes the order to you, you arrive, no order, because that driver stole it.


----------

